# my mailman and my wife hate the squids



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ok gonna be a little while to get everything pictured edited labeled and posted so bear with me. I sent Mel that picture and her reply...."look even murphy doesnt like that" In all honestly, guys really need to take some time to gather some thoughts. to be continued.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

bomb sniffing murphy!

looks like a nice stack!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Awww how sweet. The squids are trying to woo your woman...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I didn't see your name on the label on my box, best leave it for the person it is addressed to


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

yes i was instructed (thats how married life works) to open photo post and clean up the damn mess!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA That's seriously awesome. GJ Squids! Er wait, did I just say that?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

kapathy said:


> yes i was instructed (thats how married life works) to open photo post and *clean up the damn mess*!


That part sounds familiar.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i agree with baine.... your all


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

in no particular order....

andriy










opus x, t52 (love the t52!!!) camacho 10th, kristoff corojo limitada, la aroma

all really really good sticks, only the la aroma is new but wont live long.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

astatejb









king t (love it), la aroma mi amore, cabaguan, tat red, avo, el triunfador..... avo is new to me the rest are all great!

sdlaird










el triunfador,san lotano maduro, dpg blue, tat red torpedo (looks like it has some age) kristoff sumatra

san lotano is new, the rest are all great

baine (not sure if squid or a tag along)









holy crap its a tat bomb!! fausto, black pl, 7th capa especial, my father, padrom x000...and maybe a room 101 i dont know what that face is...looks like the namakubi face


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

That looks like the Room 101 San Andres


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

probate geek










padilla achilles, G2 turbo, ruination torpedo, 5vegas AAA hmmmmm padilla and G2 are new..... man o war ive only had the #2, and the AAA is a great stick

packerj..... stinky cheesehead!










taboo (new) kristoff maduro (love) Tabacco beaz (new) xikar defiance (new) cubao (new) opus x belicoso and 1 match

kdmckin










ep EL 2011, ep maduro, liga t52 beli, tat red, cabaguan, tat nlack pl, and ave maria reconquista

all great sticks...well i havent had the EL, ave maria yet but i will def enjoy them


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ok smart ass #1a
reverend david esmesquire
bomb squid extraordinaire/ grand poobah...MD Why do i get the feeling that you had business cards made like this?










tat brown churchill, tat drac (really what, huh, why, how, shit!) AB tempus, tat red, joya de nic antonio, fuent work of art

what did I ever do to you?

smartass #1b 
brad










tnt?, wolfman, face, padilla, feral flying pig, zombie (new release?) ummmm i think maybe you went over board.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

kapathy said:


> yes i was instructed (thats how married life works) to open photo post and clean up the damn mess!


Indeed you are VERY married!!! lol. All of the burdens and none of the benefits...... She does this: :yell: and you do this: :hail:

(Uhhh, just in case she (or my wife) reads this, I..... uhhh...... I ....... uhhh....... OOOH LOOK!!! a Bird!!!):dunno:


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

Some nice destruction there! Humboldts in action are always entertaining. Nice work, gents


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

kapathy said:


> ummmm i think maybe you went over board


Squid bylaws:
1. Always go over board.
2. There is no such thing as going over board.

Wait...

Edit: Also glad I went with the Drac now that I see Brad sent a Face.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok well thats all for today. Now to ramble a bit. I would say I'm speechless... but no one would believe that. I could make some sarcastic dry comment, but that doesnt seem appropriate. Although I think by now its expected. Being on this side of the table really is a different animal. I've done nothing special, I am nobody special. I'm just a smart ass with a keyboard, and some flat rate boxes from time to time. I do have my fun here on puff, and I'm sure that my humor is akin to nails on a chalk board for some. But I do hope that it at least entertains a few, I know i entertain myself, which is all that really matters (lol). Seriously thank you to everyone (including the ones still in the air) these will all be enjoyed, most of them will be had when i need a little pick me, because a gifted stick always helps to put lifes little BS in perspective. There are alot of sticks in here that I have been looking for, a few that i had given up on, and alot that i really enjoy but didnt have any in my humis. oh and there will be a retaliatory whipping boy for this..... and mel will be the one planning the counter.... no cardboard cutout this time though... hehehehehe


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

I think I can sum up everyone's thoughts by saying....ahahahahahahahahahahaha

Great Job Squids!!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

great target squiddy-poos, I guess great minds do think a like....mwuahahahahahahhaha


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Make sure Mel knows I expect a cartoon of this!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> great target squiddy-poos, I guess great minds do think a like....mwuahahahahahahhaha


YES!!! :high5:


----------



## itsjustkevin (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice hit guys....all those bombs look incredible


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

Outstanding !!!!!! All I can do is freaking laugh:laugh:


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Man I have to say I am very impressed with what my fellow Squids sent to you! Way to go guys! I am proud to be apart of such an amazing group of guys, and Kevin all joking aside the reason why you were chosen is because of your generosity and your hilarious posts. You contribute a lot to Puff whether you like it or not and we all appreciate your ability to smack talk and lighten the mod with some sarcastic antidote  Thank you for all you do, and I hope Mel enjoys every single cigar!


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Glad to have tagged along. That is a Room 101 San Andres.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> I hope Mel enjoys every single cigar!


Hear, hear!


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Glad to have tagged along. That is a Room 101 San Andres. Oh and yeah I hope Mel shares.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Also Baine thanks for joining in with us bro!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

skfr518 said:


> I hope Mel enjoys every single cigar!


mel said its going to be a really good smelling bonfire.....yep shes going to enjoy them alright.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn Kev, you wife has awesome taste in cigars. Hopefully she'll share with you. Maybe you'll have to help her set up a coolerador. 

Nice job Squids!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

kapathy said:


> mel said its going to be a really good smelling bonfire.....yep shes going to enjoy them alright.


Pretty sure I said "Do with them what you will because they belong to you now"... So just take photos, cause I want to see that


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn Kevin. That hit is gonna leave a mark. I'm glad my wife doesn't say much when she comes into vherf.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Kev, you do deserve them....I know that you're modest and self-effacing and all that nonsense(nobody's perfect), but you're also a great BOTL and you've wreaked plenty of havoc as a Llama and in the MAW forum, so accept that you're a valued member of this forum, whether you like it or not, and just enjoy.

good job, Squids....you're well on your way to becoming an okay bombing group, so keep up the good work:tu


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Enjoy Kevin...ya stinky unwashed heathen Bears fan!


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

thats one hell of a hit guys! great work!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Awesome and well deserved Kevin!


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

That was a lot of destruction! Very nice!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Kev, you do deserve them....I know that you're modest and self-effacing and all that nonsense(nobody's perfect), but you're also a great BOTL and you've wreaked plenty of havoc as a Llama and in the MAW forum, so accept that you're a valued member of this forum, whether you like it or not, and just enjoy.
> 
> good job, Squids....you're well on your way to becoming an okay bombing group, so keep up the good work:tu


I agree 110%

Kevin, I know we're ZK Bro's; but facts are facts, you do deserve it and I'm sure you'll enjoy them!

Squids; for a junior bombing group, I have to admit this one was well done.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Great hit squids. I guess you might be good for more then bait.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

All the back-handed squid comments makes me think we dun guud round heea


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

so i woke up, made some coffee, sat down in my office, looked out my window and saw my busted mailbox and thought to myself, thankfully squids hit like girls! yeah thats right suckas!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Vicini said:


> Great hit squids. I guess you might be good for more then bait.


let's not get too carried away, Dennis


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

kapathy said:


> thankfully squids hit like girls!


That's not what you said last night.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> let's not get too carried away, Dennis


Sorry with all the excitement last night I was a little off.

Hmmm I wonder if it's possible to use squid as bait in a LOBster trap?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

nothing today squidy-poos.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Hope I'm not too late.....

9405 5036 9930 0043 0104 30 <------------------- Large Flat rate = 11.4lbs

Also sent out a stealth bomb to make up for my delay on this one.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> Hope I'm not too late.....
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0043 0104 30 <------------------- Large Flat rate = 11.4lbs
> 
> Also sent out a stealth bomb to make up for my delay on this one.


sweet he's sending a brick.... i always wanted a mason mailbox. although i dont think it will match my cheap vinyl siding.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

All of a sudden he's talking trash...


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

Cigar Noob said:


> Hope I'm not too late.....
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0043 0104 30 <------------------- Large Flat rate = 11.4lbs


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Packerjh said:


> All of a sudden he's talking trash...


And that surprises you for some reason ..... packers fans are slow learners I guess


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Don't make me show the NFC north standings again...


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

wow you got lit up! pretty jealous bout the t52 and the zombie.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> Don't make me show the NFC north standings again...


yeah, Cheesy....show him those stats while I show you this....










purdy, ain't it?:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

Heck of a bomb! I saw this tweet from Obama earlier, "@BarakObama At this time I am declaring Kevin's mailbox a national disaster area #YouveBeenBombedSucka"


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

national disaster... nah nothing a little duct tape wont fix.... ill have a nice lunch with a calamari apetizer for strength, before rebuilding.


none today... although i hear the whistling in the air.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah, Cheesy....show him those stats while I show you this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't we all just get along...


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Should be there tomorrow. Let's hope nothing breaks. I may have pushed the limits of the contents to packaging ratio. Those perfectly acclimated LE Ron Mexico's are smoking great at 6% humidity, but a little more fragile that you would think....


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> Should be there tomorrow. Let's hope nothing breaks. I may have pushed the limits of the contents to packaging ratio. Those perfectly acclimated LE Ron Mexico's are smoking great at 6% humidity, but a little more fragile that you would think....


damn im not a fan of the LE ronnies....... now if they were the regional release now those would be something special. and 6% is way to high in fact i usually throw mine in the bon fire to dry them out as far as possible


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Kevin has a serious fascination with bon fires! Maybe we need to send him some more kindling to help him get through the year.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

kapathy said:


> damn im not a fan of the LE ronnies....... now if they were the regional release now those would be something special. and 6% is way to high in fact i usually throw mine in the bon fire to dry them out as far as possible


Maybe they were LE RE RMs... I don't remember. I'd suggest a dry box but my guess is you have a higher humidity than the kiln I keep them in. They get a nice twang when roasted over charcoal, that might work. A little hint.... wave them over top before the lighter fluid burns off.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

1 Question. Are you suppose to light all those cigars w/ that one match or something? If you fail you forfeit all those great cigars to a grand master such as myself who could in fact blaze all those stoges w/ one match. :thumb: 

:laugh: Great job guys! Some awesome hits & great smokes. Enjoy em Sympathy, er I mean Kapathy.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ok 2 more today..... first up cigarnoob










holy crap beer bombers wwooohhhoooooooo I do love me some lagunitas!!!! I just had that red a few days ago and it is fantastic!

tnt, cain lancero, lfd airbender torp, h upmann pc, illusione cuchillo, skull and bones little guy.... wow.

and tyler the facebook creeper










fausto, joya de nic antano gran consul, skull and bones fat man, por larranga pantella, h upmann conn. no. 1, bolivar pc, rYj regalia, ramone allones small club....

ok everything but the tat and skull and bones are new to me.


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

these are some great bombing runs, guys! that's an awesome brew score... and the smokes aren't half bad either. lol


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yet again those two prove to be some destructive bad a$$ squids.....Way to go guys, and Johnathan great selection on the beers!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Hell yeah tyler, that was a great double hit today! His couch is so eff'd up by now. 

The Lagunitas 13 is probably my favorite, it has very citrus-y hops, like grapefruit. I love the stuff. The hop slam is very limited, Total wine (giant national wine/liquor chain) got 4 cases total and rationed everyone to 2 sixers a piece. At 10%, it isn't for the week. I'm a big fan of the WTF Ale, and the Red as well. Very glad it made it safe, I was very worried. Enjoy!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

and craigs proves once again that the only time canadians are punctual is when they are screwing up my mass bomb plans.










hmmmmm cigar journal....page 1 line 1 **** canada.

graycliff is new
camacho is new....wwwoooohhhhoooooo i love new camachos
vr unico....famouso has been the best cc ive had yet so this one wont live long
bances?? need to go to dr google for info on this one
unbanded corona?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> and craigs proves once again that the only time canadians are punctual is when they are screwing up my mass bomb plans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad they arrived safe and sound, the unbanded is a 30 year old Honduran, and the Bances is a honduran as well you told me you liked the hundurans on one of our herfs, been sitting in my humi for over a year, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> hmmmmm cigar journal....page 1 line 1 **** canada.


If I'm not mistake you're still up 1, I owe you still LMAO, all in due time my friend


----------

